# Got a question?



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

How much more angle can your axles take as opposed to a stock axle? What is the difference between your axles and say a gorilla?


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> How much more angle can your axles take as opposed to a stock axle? What is the difference between your axles and say a gorilla?


Our axles are great up to a 35 degree angle. The difference it not to much at all they are both made of 4340 Chromoly Steel one of the industries strongest materials. Rhino Brand Axles have a 1" diameter shaft, our internal cv design is different which allows you to run down the road and not worry about the boots heating up.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

thats good to know, i may be purchasing four of these in the near future. How's the warranty?


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> thats good to know, i may be purchasing four of these in the near future. How's the warranty?


They come with a 1 year warranty, with that being said anything within the first 60 day if you are to break one you send it back to us and we send you a brand new one. If you break one after 60 days under one year you send it back to us and pay a $50.00 replacement fee and we send you another brand new one. They are brand new ones every time they are not refurbished or rebuilt they are brand new.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I will say the Rhino Brand axle is one tough axle....especially for the money.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

good deal. they will go great with my 2.5" lift and mti arched a-arms!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> good deal. they will go great with my 2.5" lift and mti arched a-arms!


Without a doubt! Feel free to give me a call at (812)574-7777 if you have anymore questions or would like to place an order.


----------



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just ordered the Rhino axle Great help from the guys on the phone well see if it holds up, would recomend anyone to deal with superatv


----------



## map1988 (Jan 7, 2010)

i have a set on the front of my 800 renegade no problems yet


----------



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

is it lifted? i have had a problem with the left rear axles breaking, i hope this will last with 2 inch lift and 31s


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

I got a set in my rzr running at 29 degrees so im gonna test em out.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

does anyone have a comparison pic with a stock axle? preferably an arctic cat, but any make will do. also, a 4in catvos runs a stock length gorilla axle in an arctic cat. will a stock length superatv axle handle the angle and work in a 4in catvos?


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

Got a little update on the axle testing. Rode the rzr for several miles down some dirt rodes runnin at speeds from 35-45 mph & the axles never got hot enough that i couldn't hold my hand on the cups. I also punished this thing in some deep holes. One particular hole that i couldn't climb out of because it was so deep. I just held my foot on the floor in 4wd till the front tires started hopping. I knew if the axles were gonna break it was gonna be then, but the roller cage in the front diff gave up first, lol. I wanted to truly stress test it before nats so i could find the weakest link & fix it. Looks like i will be ordering a sprague cage from superatv monday. Axles tested by me & approved by me!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

same here there axles are really super duty, superatv i see you make big lifts for some atv utvs, do you make one for a brute force?


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

speedman said:


> same here there axles are really super duty, superatv i see you make big lifts for some atv utvs, do you make one for a brute force?


We do not currently have a big lift for the Brute Force, but it is on the list to get done here in the near future! Its gonna be sick!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Is it gonna be affordable


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> does anyone have a comparison pic with a stock axle? preferably an arctic cat, but any make will do. also, a 4in catvos runs a stock length gorilla axle in an arctic cat. will a stock length superatv axle handle the angle and work in a 4in catvos?


 
Catvos has used the Super ATV axles on some of their 4" lifts.... I know somebody with a 2010 Brute 750 w/4" Catvos and they put these axles in it instead of the gorillas....so yes they will work. Stock length is the same...regardless of who makes it. (Well its supposed to be anyways)


----------



## Sportsman500 (Jul 25, 2011)

hey super atv i got a 2000 popo sportsman 500 and i saw u only had the one bumper is there any chance you will make another for it


----------

